# What cables do I need for a Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE disc drive?



## dstebbins

I just bought a Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE disc drive off Ebay.  It said "OEM" in the listing, but I didn't know what that meant ... until I got the drive in the mail, yesterday, and it didn't  have any cables for me to plug the drive into my motherboard!

Well, lesson learned.  Never buy OEM again, unless I know what extra parts I'll need and how to get them. But I still need to clean up THIS mess!

I can see two female slots on the back of the drive. I'm assuming that one is meant to connect the drive to the motherboard, and one to go into the PSU, but what cables exactly do I need?


----------



## porterjw

Retail Packaging includes everything: component, accessories, user manual, box. OEM is just the component - usually cheaper since none of the money is spent on packaging and supporting materials. Nothing wrong with buying OEM, just know what else you need before hand so you can order it if you don't have it.

Anyway, that drive uses SATA connectors. You'll need a SATA data connection and a SATA power connection. Your PSU may or may not have SATA power wires. Most do - narrow and longer than molex - usually black. If yours for some reason doesn't, you can get a molex-to-SATA adapter that just plugs right in to an existing molex feed.

Generic Newegg links - use the search feature for specific lengths/colors.

Data: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812422754&ignorebbr=1

Adapter: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812200061


----------



## dstebbins

Oh, for god's sake, this is a nightmare

About my power connections. I took my case off, and I looked at my two hard drives. I have a 250GB and a 500GB hard drive.  The 500GB one is at the bottom of my case, and I can't find a way to unscrew it and take it out.  The 250GB one, on the other hand, I can unscrew.

Anyway, the power connections. I noticed a multi-colored cable with "P6" and "P7" on the end, connected to the PSU and plugged into the backs of the hard drives.

Does that sound  like a SATA power connection to you?

There's a P5 plug on that multi-colored cable, as well, and it indeed fits into the back of one of the disc drive.  Does that mean I could just plug P5 into the disc drive, and it'll work?

If the answer to both those questions are "yes," then I have a new problem: P5 doesn't reach! P5 is only about two inches from P6, and I can't find any P4 or below. In order to get it to reach, I have to unplug either P6 or P7  from their respective hard drives, and I have crucial files and apps on both of them; I can't give up either!

I tried unsccrewing the 250GB hard drive and moving it up a few slots on the rack, but that presents its own problems: If I move it up only one slot on the rack, it won't fit because its next to my graphics card, and if I move it up more than one slot on the rack, then P7 won't reach down far enough to be plugged into the 500GB hard drive, instead of P5 not reaching far up enough!

So, I decided to put everything back where it used to be and call off the project until I could consult with you guys, but now I've got an even bigger problem!  And this time, it cripples my _entire system_!

While I was trying to re-arrange the wires to try and make all this junk fit, I accidentally unplugged a black cable from the motherboard that had "USB" printed on it. No biggie, right?  Just plug it right back in, right?  WRONG!  Turns out, it won't fit! And I've tried turning it the other way; it _just won't fit_!

I saw that the black cable was connected only to the USB ports on the front of the tower, while the USB ports on the back were connected directly to the motherboard itself (and, for that matter, appear to be _part of the motherboard_), so I hoped against hope that only the front USB ports would be broken.  Unfortunately, when I fire up the desktop, even the USB ports on the back don't work, which means that even my mouse and keyboard don't work!

HEEEEEEEEEEEEELP!


----------



## johnb35

Sounds like you fried something on the board when you tried plugging the usb connection into a wrong port.  Try resetting the cmos by taking the battery out for a few minutes but remove power cord from power supply first and press the power button on the case for a few seconds. After a few minutes, replace battery and reconnect power and try booting up.  These power connectors are they flat black or white with 4 holes in the end?  

http://www.quietpc.com/images/products/sata-molex-hdd-cable-large.jpg

The white is a molex connector and the black is a sata connector.  You need a black power connector for the sata drive.


----------



## dstebbins

johnb35 said:


> Sounds like you fried something on the board when you tried plugging the usb connection into a wrong port.  Try resetting the cmos by taking the battery out for a few minutes but remove power cord from power supply first and press the power button on the case for a few seconds. After a few minutes, replace battery and reconnect power and try booting up.


Huh? 

First of all, I wasn't plugging the USB connection into the wrong port.  It _fell out_ because I apparently wiggled it the wrong way! I didn't try plugging it into anything it wasn't plugged into before. 

Second, my desktop doesn't have a battery!

You say I fried something.  Why would that stop me from _physically_ plugging it back in?  And how did I fry anything? I had the AC adapter (you know, the thing that plugs into the wall in order to get electricity from the power company to the rest of the computer) unplugged so I wouldn't get electrocuted while working on the machine!

And, how do I remove the power cord from the power supply? You mean the AC adapter I already took out?



> These power connectors are they flat black or white with 4 holes in the end?
> 
> http://www.quietpc.com/images/products/sata-molex-hdd-cable-large.jpg
> 
> The white is a molex connector and the black is a sata connector.  You need a black power connector for the sata drive.


Sir, with all due respect, my main concern, right now, is getting my USB devices to work again!  At least then, I'll have basic desktop functionality.  We can resume my disc drive troubleshooting when I can one again use the desktop, period.


----------



## voyagerfan99

dstebbins said:


> Second, my desktop doesn't have a battery!


Yes, it does. Open up your side panel with the power cord removed, and take out this little sucker.






Then hold the power button for 5 seconds, replace the battery, and power up your computer.


----------



## dstebbins

But even if I reset the battery, what good is that going to do if I physically can't plug the USB connection back in?!

My whole problem, here, is my inability to plug the black USB connection cable back into this slot on my motherboard right here:






Here's a closer look at the female port I'm trying to plug into:






What good is a reset battery if I physically can't plug the connector in?

PHYSICALLY PLUG IT IN!

Got that?  
_*
PHYSICALLY

PLUG

IT

INNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!
*_
I'm sorry for snapping, but you really seem to be ignoring what I've already told you the problem is!


----------



## beers

dstebbins said:


> Unfortunately, when I fire up the desktop, even the USB ports on the back don't work, which means that even my mouse and keyboard don't work!


Something else is the issue then, having the front panel disconnected has zero bearing on the rear USB ports.



dstebbins said:


> *I'm sorry* for snapping, *but *you really seem to be ignoring what I've already told you the problem is!



That's like saying 'not to be rude, but you're retarded'.  It's really just an empty phrase.  There's nothing preventing you from making the connection other than being a panz.


----------



## dstebbins

Ok, power button held down for 5 secs with neither battery nor AC adapter inserted.

So ... do I just turn the desktop back on again and it magically works again?


----------



## dstebbins

Ok, I just fired up the desktop, and you know what?  I'm getting a message that says 

"Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause. To fix the problem:

1. Insert your Windows installation disc and restart your computer.
2. Choose your language settings and click next.
3. Choose 'Repair your computer.'

If you do not have the installation disc, contact your system administrator or computer manufacturer for assistance."

What the hell, man?  You said this would fix my problem, not destroy my OS!


----------



## porterjw

Slow down, champ...

Nothing destroyed your OS simple by removing a cable. Until you have a proper understanding of how hardware works, stop pointing fingers. Relax...

Put everything back to where it was originally. Trial and error may come into play here. Start with your shortest cables to your closest Drives and work your way from there. P4/5/6/7/X mean nothing in this case. Shortest cable to closest Drive, longest cable to longest Drive for starters. Post back when it's done.


----------



## dstebbins

porterjw said:


> Slow down, champ...
> 
> Nothing destroyed your OS simple by removing a cable. Until you have a proper understanding of how hardware works, stop pointing fingers. Relax...


Dude ... cause and effect. I followed your advice, and this happened.  What do you expect me to think?

I don't need to be a doctor to tell when my food has been poisoned ... not when I start puking my guts out after eating some funny-tasting meat.



> Put everything back to where it was originally. Trial and error may come into play here. Start with your shortest cables to your closest Drives and work your way from there. P4/5/6/7/X mean nothing in this case. Shortest cable to closest Drive, longest cable to longest Drive for starters. Post back when it's done.


I had already done that a long time ago, save for the black USB connection I can't find a way to get back in. What next?


----------



## dstebbins

Hey, where is everybody? Oh yeah, I've got all the time in the world, here! It's not like I'm deprived of basic computer functionality because of YOUR incompetent suggestions!

Oh wait, yes I am!


----------



## porterjw

dstebbins said:


> What good is a reset battery if I physically can't plug the connector in?





dstebbins said:


> Dude ... cause and effect. I followed your advice, and this happened.  What do you expect me to think?
> 
> I don't need to be a doctor to tell when my food has been poisoned ... not when I start puking my guts out after eating some funny-tasting meat.
> 
> 
> I had already done that a long time ago, save for the black USB connection I can't find a way to get back in. What next?



You seriously need to relax... And I'm not your 'dude'.

What you're insinuating is that every time someone removes a data cable from a HDD or MoBo, their OS goes to hell, which isn't the case. So just stop and take a breath. The fact that you're asking for help shows you don't have a full understanding, so maybe try and hold back the attitude for those of us trying to help you :|

Nothing on a MotherBoard is left to chance these days. If a male/female connection won't fit perfectly with a female/male connection, then surprise...it doesn't fit where/how you think it does. Try rotating it? Available pins must/will/have-always/will-always line up with available holes on receiver. If you force something and damage a component, that's 100% on you. Either the cord you have unplugged isn't a USB port, or the place you're trying to plug it in isn't a USB port - doesn't get any easier than that.

Enter BIOS and find an option for 'Load Default" or whatnot, save, then reboot.


----------



## dstebbins

Oh, so you're saying that I'm just imagining the part where my windows failed to start?

Even when I didn't have the USB connection cable plugged in, my windows previously started; I just was unable to use the mouse or keyboard because the rear USB ports didn't work.

So, to fix that, you guys advised me to take out the battery, hold down the power button for 5 seconds, and start the machine up again.

I did that, and now I can use my keyboard, but it reset my BIOS.

So, I just told the desktop to load default BIOS.

But now, it says that Windows failed to start!


----------



## porterjw

Then you have something unplugged or plugged in wrong. 

*You* ordered something without fully knowing what it was. *You* proceeded to randomly unplug stuff. *You* proceeded to randomly plug stuff back in. The common denominator in this fiasco is you. Really, quit the attitude. It's not helping you.

What is the exact model system you have? Post actual specs, not just 'a 2013 Dell'. Perhaps someone will be able to locate a diagram for where everything should plug into and get you on your way.


----------



## dstebbins

porterjw said:


> Then you have something unplugged or plugged in wrong.


But didn't you _just say_ that unplugging a cable doesn't cause an OS failure?


----------



## beers

dstebbins said:


> I don't need to be a doctor



No but it helps to at least have the vaguest sense of intellect.


dstebbins said:


> I'm deprived of basic computer functionality because of YOUR incompetent suggestions!



You're deprived because you lack any sort of basic competency.


dstebbins said:


> But didn't you _just say_ that unplugging a cable doesn't cause an OS failure?



There's no OS failure here.  You just need to select the correct boot order.


----------



## voyagerfan99

You probably didn't change your SATA operation back after clearing the BIOS.

Also, plugging in the USB connector won't affect your rear USB ports. If you can't plug that USB connector in, you're either plugging it in incorrectly (ports are made to be idiot proof, but people still can't comprehend how to correctly plug things in) or you broke it when you removed it.



dstebbins said:


> Hey, where is everybody? Oh yeah, I've got all the time in the world, here! It's not like I'm deprived of basic computer functionality because of YOUR incompetent suggestions!
> 
> Oh wait, yes I am!



I work 40 hours a week. So when the weekend comes, I don't just sit on this forum every second of my existence. Patience would help you.


----------



## porterjw

dstebbins said:


> But didn't you _just say_ that unplugging a cable doesn't cause an OS failure?



You're selectively reading in what you're being told. 

Unplugging and leaving unplugged could, depending on what was unplugged. Unplugging and replacing back in in the same spot won't. Check boot order like others said.


----------



## Okedokey

GO into the BIOS and ensure its booting from the correct disk.  That will solve that issue.


----------



## johnb35

dstebbins said:


> But even if I reset the battery, what good is that going to do if I physically can't plug the USB connection back in?!
> 
> My whole problem, here, is my inability to plug the black USB connection cable back into this slot on my motherboard right here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a closer look at the female port I'm trying to plug into:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What good is a reset battery if I physically can't plug the connector in?
> 
> PHYSICALLY PLUG IT IN!
> 
> Got that?
> _*
> PHYSICALLY
> 
> PLUG
> 
> IT
> 
> INNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!
> *_
> I'm sorry for snapping, but you really seem to be ignoring what I've already told you the problem is!




Why don't you show us the cable that you are trying to plug into this USB 3.0 header.  If you are trying to plug in usb 2.0 cable then it won't fit.  The usb 2.0 headers are at the bottom of the board.  See where it says "f_usb3, f_usb2, and f_usb1" at the bottom?  Those are usb 2.0 headers.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Or post a picture of the actual motherboard.


----------



## dstebbins

voyagerfan99 said:


> You probably didn't change your SATA operation back after clearing the BIOS.


1. How do I do that?
2. Why didn't you tell me to do that BEFORE?!



> I work 40 hours a week. So when the weekend comes, I don't just sit on this forum every second of my existence. Patience would help you.


Do you have any idea what sort of work related deadlines I'm rapidly approaching?

Lecture me about patience when about six important documents are due on Tuesday, and you'll loose thousands of dollars (money which you can't afford to pay) if you can't get these things printed.

Now, you may argue that I should have finished my work before I fooled around with the motherboard, to which I say ... How the hell was I supposed to know that INSTALLING A DISC DRIVE was going to do all this?



> Check boot order like others said.


You keep telling me to do that, but you seem to assume that I know A) what a "boot order" is, B) how to check it, C) what the correct order is, and D) how to fix the boot order if it's wrong!


----------



## voyagerfan99

*sigh*

Plug in your computer, keyboard and mouse (use the rear USB ports). Press the key to get into the BIOS. Look around for SATA Operation and make sure it's set to AHCI.

Then look for the boot order. Make sure HDD is first. Also look for HDD boot priority and make sure the HDD that has Windows installed on it is the first one in the list. If not, move it up the list.


----------

